# Some Tillandsias



## Stone (Feb 1, 2013)

Dorotheae



Plumosa



Streptocarpa






Atroviridipetala




Aeranthos ''mini purple''




Fuchsii forma grasilis



Argentena


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Feb 2, 2013)

Beautiful little things!


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 2, 2013)

They are so beautiful, esp. when in flower  !!!! Jean


----------



## Hera (Feb 2, 2013)

Very nice. Love the bright colors.


----------



## Tom499 (Feb 2, 2013)

Really nice plants!


----------



## wjs2nd (Feb 2, 2013)

Very nice collection!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 2, 2013)

These are really cool plants. Maybe someday......


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Feb 2, 2013)

I just picked up fuchsii last spring. It bloomed this fall, and I loved it. So small and delicate. Everybody that stops by asks about it and love to "pet" it. I can't wait until the plant gets the size of yours.

That streptocarpa is great too. They smell wonderful and it's always a pleasure when the thing blooms.


----------



## Rick (Feb 2, 2013)

Very cool Mike.

I was given some pieces years ago that kind of look like the Stretocarpa.

Recently I saw some reddish growth spring up in the center of one, and just thought it was a new growth. I'll have to look harder to see if it's got the little green flower tips.:wink:


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 3, 2013)

Wonderful plants!!!

I am thinking of getting a collection with plants of this wonderful group
I have usneoides and a new small one that I bought as noid...


----------



## Clark (Feb 3, 2013)

Thumbs up!!!
#'s 5 and 6 are my favorites.


----------

